# Tommy goes nuts



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Given advice on gear after 2 years of use

And he looks like a teddy bear LOL


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Cruising on oxys? t**t...


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol

always knew he would look like s**t, on a diet, bagels, peanut butter, monster drink yeah bud you keep preaching your bs


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wondered where he had gone, couldn't browse the forum without seeing him pop up everywhere with his IIFYM lectures


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Lol
> 
> always knew he would look like s**t, on a diet, bagels, peanut butter, monster drink yeah bud you keep preaching your bs


 Gotta have a Monster or wouldn't fit in with the rest of the you tubers.

"Not doing much today" - decorate that fvcking house then sunshine!


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Is he retarded?? Like Jason genova??


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Would not be putting up my gear use looking that s**t. Gives gear users a bad name.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Flol, good to see all of his 'knowledge' is reflected in his appearance.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

I actually agree with a lot of what Tommy says about diet but think he's watched too much layne Norton. Layne has a lot of stuff to back it up tho, PHD, competed in bodybuilding and international powerlifter.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh dear Tommy.............always cutting lol never cuts


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Knowledge without application doesn't count


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow I'm cutting and having a monster energy drink for breakfast? Way to go sugar daddy! He's a toff.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Errr yeah, strong correlation between voice and chosen music :lol: :lol: :lol:

Someone needs to edit the thug life onto it haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Monster 0 is way forward for cuts :thumb


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to rate this guy at the beginning, but actually looking at him.. Boy I was wrong.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Well at least he's not spending his benefit money on smack


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Obviously he is on fake gear, there is no way in hell he is taking genuine gear and looking like that.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Golden_balls said:


> Is he retarded?? Like Jason genova??


 Nothing to contribute to the thread but...

DAT ASS!!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

so after trying so hard to be like Lyle McDonald and Jason blaha hes now cruising on 300mg test and trying to be like Dave crosland.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Who ate all the pies then..?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Who ate all the pies then..?


 IIFYM lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Is this guy a forum member? His condition is shocking, 250mg test 100mg anadrol is not a cruise.


 He was a while ago yeah


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

wadda mess


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Blast and cruise at 24

Looks like a potato


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> wadda mess


 How you get on bud?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A1243R said:


> How you get on bud?


 came 4th mate, good line up, glad its over now, relax and enjoy life.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dopey still has his nightcap on....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Is this guy a forum member? His condition is shocking, 250mg test 100mg anadrol is not a cruise.


 TommyBannanas

Unsure if he's banned or not.

To find out more about him you need to climb the highest mountain of professional online gaming competition results and up at the top you'll see him.

Oh, and IIFYM in the search box will find him and his links.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

He is banned, no idea why, hes a spoilt little rich kid who has no idea of life outside his mummy and daddies bubble protected world.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm sure he's ok in real life although I must also add that his 'clients' all had rather large alien like heads on small bodies.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm sure he's ok in real life although I must also add that his 'clients' all had rather large alien like heads on small bodies.


 hes not a bad lad, I spoke to him quite a lot via PM, we only;y had banter on the forum.

Im sure hes OK if you met him.

Im OK in real life believe it or not


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cutting and still drinking regular Monster? Monster Zero exists for a reason :mellow:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Cutting and still drinking regular Monster? Monster Zero exists for a reason :mellow:


 he cuts out some complex carbs in place of the sugar, a calorie is just a calorie after all


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> hes not a bad lad, I spoke to him quite a lot via PM, we only;y had banter on the forum.
> 
> Im sure hes OK if you met him.
> 
> Im OK in real life believe it or not


 I'm sure most, if not all on here are actually ok. There are some that lose their rag a bit but it's only temporary.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm sure most, if not all on here are actually ok. There are some that lose their rag a bit but it's only temporary.


 If anyone carried anything over from this forum into real life you would have to question their sanity.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> came 4th mate, good line up, glad its over now, relax and enjoy life.


 Care to upload the pics, if any?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> he cuts out some complex carbs in place of the sugar, a calorie is just a calorie after all


 Well, 200 calories there, I'd sooner drink the calorie free version and then eat a snack :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Care to upload the pics, if any?


 My mrs has a shaky vid on her phone, I will try and get it


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> My mrs has a shaky vid on her phone, I will try and get it


 Was that her nerves or low carbs?



banzi said:


> If anyone carried anything over from this forum into real life you would have to question their sanity.


 Haha, they'd be fighting left, right and centre.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Was that her nerves or low carbs?


 she doesnt know what low carbs is, she follows Slimming World


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> she doesnt know what low carbs is, she follows Slimming World


 Haha.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

he was quite dogmatic about IIFYM and because he still believes that he obviously hasn't stuck to it very closely

he was good to have around the forum for the drama though lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm sure he's ok in real life although I must also add that his 'clients' all had rather large alien like heads on small bodies.


 I think said clients were probably his inbred cousins hence their odd shaped out of proportion heads.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> he was quite dogmatic about IIFYM and because he still believes that he obviously hasn't stuck to it very closely
> 
> he was good to have around the forum for the drama though lol


 I enjoyed the banter with him, I just PMd him to make sure he wasnt getting upset, hes a good guy to have on forums, I dont know what he did to get banned, maybe @Lorian can tell us.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

banzi said:


> I enjoyed the banter with him, I just PMd him to make sure he wasnt getting upset, hes a good guy to have on forums, I dont know what he did to get banned,* maybe* @Lorian can tell us.


 they got fed up of him pesterin for his own iifym slot ?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

He's overweight and he looks ill. The only positive aspect of what he's doing is exercise. Doesn't look like he enjoys the "fu**ing sick" weather too much either, with his sheet white face and balding patchy hair. The picture of health.

I would rather take diet advice from Davina McCall


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I think said clients were probably* his inbred cousins* hence their odd shaped out of proportion heads.


 Happy, Sleepy, Bashful, Sneezy, Doc, and Grumpy.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

poor man. he came across as a nice enough lad. though he had opinions on everything and it seems he has never left his rich lifestyle, being looked after by mammy and daddy.

i seriously see him having psychological problems later down the line, living in a deluded reality is never a good move. at 24! he looks older than me and i have 10 years on him.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Monster 0 is way forward for cuts :thumb


 That stuff keeps me alive


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Is this guy a forum member? His condition is shocking, 250mg test 100mg anadrol is not a cruise.


 I used 300mg test and 50mg anadrol for my current blast :lol: that is not a cruise ha!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I used to like Tommy. he was quite humble at one time .I think his last post here was about all carbs were sugar so you could just eat sweets to get ripped,or something along those lines. Well all I see now is a fat kid ,don't think his lifts are that impressive either to be honest. Oh well.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Why is he still being discussed? he's left the forum? a side, from when I remember him posting, he seemed to always be on about IIFYM? I can't get my head around, how people are training, taking gear and not actually looking Muscular? wtf


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh lord ...


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Needs to jump on the cardio wagon.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Carlsandman said:


> Needs to jump on the zero sugars wagon.


 Yup.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

That benching clip in his jammies with the gut hanging out is just tragic lol.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> He was a while ago yeah


 Tommy bananas?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DORIAN said:


> Tommy bananas?


 Yeah


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Yeah


 Gonna watch now then  . Always was a caracter


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

It was a shame he was so arrogant and rude while he was on here, he will have put off a lot of potential customers for his personal training.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> That benching clip in his jammies with the gut hanging out is just tragic lol.


 Blaha summed this up


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> It was a shame* he was so arrogant and rude while he was on here,* he will have put off a lot of potential customers for his personal training.


 on other threads he was fine he just had his iifym passion cant knock someone for that he took some sh*t to lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sphinkter said:


> That benching clip in his jammies with the gut hanging out is just tragic lol.


 Straight from the bed to the gym and then back.

Maximising the anabolic gains.

He's probably reading this thread and loving it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

so much hate for a guy that's not here to defended himself.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

People like mr bananas make things a little more interesting. I liked him

One thing that wound me up though is the fact he sat on his arse all day and sponged off his old man. Said hed never work


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I think he looks even worse than I imagined, and I can't believe some other members actually agreed with a lot of his sh*t at the time.

Lazy fker who never wanted to diet and found a load of excuses to preach.

Ps: he should get a bloody new hair cut or shave it off.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> It was a shame he was so arrogant and rude while he was on here, he will have put off a lot of potential customers for his personal training.


 I think arrogance and bluntness can sometimes be overlooked if someone can demonstrate the efficacy of their methods with their own physique.

Tommy had a decent bench, but with the best will in the world (and from one fat ba5tard to another), he looks like he spends more time at maccies than at the gym.

I can't imagine there are many 'potential clients' for his personal training....hell, there are better options on this forum who give good advice for free.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Straight from the bed to the gym and then back.
> 
> Maximising the anabolic gains.
> 
> He's probably reading this thread and loving it.


 Where's he goin but see when he leaves to house? You see him clearly workin out in his gaff in his jammies lol :lol:

where did he go?!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm impressed with the fact that he has the balls to put that video on youtube.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Annoys me deeply that he put all this effort in, and then says he's using 1mg Test p/w instead of 1ml.

Writes one milliliter on the screen tho.

House is nice.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Tommy Bananas LOL he has a video entitled 3 plates for reps, though it sounded impressive for bench, learned it was squat and it was only 6 reps...






IIFYM while shagging your own Mum.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> Tommy Bananas LOL he has a video entitled 3 plates for reps, though it sounded impressive for bench, learned it was squat and it was only 6 reps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He is doing it for both lifts


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Where's he goin but see when he leaves to house? You see him clearly workin out in his gaff in his jammies lol :lol:
> 
> where did he go?!


 obviously going to smash one of his chicks mate, no point in getting dressed up


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Given advice on gear after 2 years of use
> 
> And he looks like a teddy bear LOL


 If i showed his video (minus the actual drug use) to any of my non-lifting mates they'd have no idea he's on any gear. Looks terrible and not a good advert for his IIFYM approach

That said, his lifts seem quite strong though I'm only comparing to myself - relatively speaking I've no idea if what he is taking is considered a lot of gear or not!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> obviously going to smash one of his chicks mate, no point in getting dressed up


 Hopefully he keeps his hat on


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Annoys me deeply that he put all this effort in, and then says he's using 1mg Test p/w instead of 1ml.
> 
> Writes one milliliter on the screen tho.
> 
> House is nice.


 1ml can be 400mg if it's test 400 so would he not be correct in stating the medication amount?


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

If you aren't getting told by skinny junkies outside the local doss house, that they don't want to get as big as you for their coming summer hols {so benefit money pays so much the junkies can go on holiday now? } , you look like you are on steriods, you are doing it wrong in my opinion.

I think there would be tumble weed if he walked past,looks like an average bloke . I have never got the attraction of home gyms, I could never seriously train in one and would probably look like him in quick time. Would be total waste of money to buy gear in those circumstances.At least for me.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

benji666 said:


> If you aren't getting told by skinny junkies outside the local doss house, that they don't want to get as big as you for their coming summer hols {so benefit money pays so much the junkies can go on holiday now? } , you look like you are on steriods, you are doing it wrong in my opinion.
> 
> I think there would be tumble weed if he walked past,looks like an average bloke . I have never got the attraction of home gyms, I could never seriously train in one and would probably look like him in quick time. Would be total waste of money to buy gear in those circumstances.At least for me.


 I don't think the home gym is his problem...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I looked sh 1t like this when I ran a cycle or two. So I found some common sense.. and stopped using gear.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

benji666 said:


> I have never got the attraction of home gyms,


 There are pro's and con's.

When I moved into my house I set up the home gym in the conservatory but hardly used it and joined a gym. The gym closed so I set my gym up in the garage and am getting great workouts. Feels much better training in the garage as there is less of a homely feel to it. I'm the strongest I've ever been, just squatted 190kg a few days ago and hoping to get 200kg pretty soon.

Plenty of guys on this forum who have home gyms and are very strong.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

He is a posh cuddly little bear isn't he


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

andysutils said:


> I looked sh 1t like this when I ran a cycle or two. So I found some common sense.. and stopped using gear.


 Some people train for strength, not to look good... His bench is his strongest point, why would he care about the way he looked when he's settled down with a long term girlfriend and lives a stress free life, common sense really, who's he trying to impress?

Also considering people are acting like he blasts 24/7??? He's crazy when it comes to his health and sits at TRT dose 90% of the time but still remains stronger than a majority of people on this forum? Pretty sure he's done 2-3 blasts, not extremely long ones either, in the 3 years that he has been using.

He has been lean before and he can quite easily do it again if it was in his best interest.

But people will remain ignorant


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Kirby said:


> Some people train for strength, not to look good... His bench is his strongest point, why would he care about the way he looked when he's settled down with a long term girlfriend and lives a stress free life, common sense really, who's he trying to impress?
> 
> Also considering people are acting like he blasts 24/7??? He's crazy when it comes to his health and sits at TRT dose 90% of the time but still remains stronger than a majority of people on this forum? Pretty sure he's done 2-3 blasts, not extremely long ones either, in the 3 years that he has been using.
> 
> ...


 Are you a friend of his?


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

Colin said:


> Are you a friend of his?


 I don't have any friends, that's why I come on UKM.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Colin said:


> Are you a lover of his?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Not having a go at the lad. But what's the video actually about???? Telling the world you a drug user ?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Colin said:


> Are you a friend of his?


 He's a lot more than that looking at his response.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kirby said:


> Some people train for strength, not to look good... His bench is his strongest point, why would he care about the way he looked when he's settled down with a long term girlfriend and lives a stress free life, common sense really, who's he trying to impress?
> 
> Also considering people are acting like he blasts 24/7??? He's crazy when it comes to his health and sits at TRT dose 90% of the time but still remains stronger than a majority of people on this forum? Pretty sure he's done 2-3 blasts, not extremely long ones either, in the 3 years that he has been using.
> 
> ...


 @TommyBananas mum checking in.

Go check on him, he may need his nappy changing.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

banzi said:


> @TommyBananas mum checking in.
> 
> Go check on him, he may need his nappy changing.


 Banzi, UKM's answer for a Hitler role model.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kirby said:


> Banzi, UKM's answer for a Hitler role model.


 Godwins Law.

You are aware me and Tommy were friends on here?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> Given advice on gear after 2 years of use
> 
> And he looks like a teddy bear LOL


 f**k me another Tommy Thread lol

Cruising on all that?? Get a grip.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

banzi said:


> Godwins Law.
> 
> You are aware me and Tommy were friends on here?


 I am, I just get that vibe watching everyone bow down to you on here.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kirby said:


> I am, I just get that vibe watching everyone bow down to you on here.


 do they f**k, i get just as much flack as the next man.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ILLBehaviour said:


> so after trying so hard to be like Lyle McDonald and Jason blaha hes now cruising on 300mg test and trying to be like Dave crosland.


 Don't knock Dave,


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, but what is this talk of him being strong? get in the bin, I know natty guys at 85kg who are stronger in all three lifts...

I can comfortably bench 160kg 5x5 at 105kg and dead 260 for sets of doubles..

sitting 115kg now and lifts are significantly up from that.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Starz said:


> Blaha summed this up


 he repeated this finding 5 times in this video, what a c**t.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Does he still post here? Was always an irritation, opinions over facts.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Kirby said:


> Banzi, UKM's answer for a Hitler role model.


 I would take it as a compliment

S


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> I'm sorry, but what is this talk of him being strong? get in the bin, I know natty guys at 85kg who are stronger in all three lifts...
> 
> I can comfortably bench 160kg 5x5 at 105kg and dead 260 for sets of doubles..
> 
> sitting 115kg now and lifts are significantly up from that.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Benchbum said:


> I'm sorry, but what is this talk of him being strong? get in the bin, I know natty guys at 85kg who are stronger in all three lifts...
> 
> I can comfortably bench 160kg 5x5 at 105kg and dead 260 for sets of doubles..
> 
> sitting 115kg now and lifts are significantly up from that.


 you do realise despite his significant chub, Tommy is only 5'1" and 58kg?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

banzi said:


> well... people keep banging on about him being strong... i just don't see it


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Admittedly, 9 months ago I thought he was strong, but in little over 9 months I have surpassed all his lifts, send me a copy of the book ^^


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I was thinking earlier, the bloke does nothing, what the heck is he on the energy drinks for? that is the most curious thing about it for me


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

The guys a bell end, END OF STORY


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

banzi said:


>


 Hahaha awesome was just thinking that!!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> she doesnt know what low carbs is, she follows Slimming World


 My girlfriend was attending SW. Christ they love their fcking carbs! Except for SP (Speed Protein). miserable as on SP week.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> My girlfriend was attending SW. Christ they love their fcking carbs! Except for SP (Speed Protein). *miserable as on SP week. *


 thats because its the only fu**ing week shes likely in a deficit.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> I'm sorry, but what is this talk of him being strong? get in the bin, I know natty guys at 85kg who are stronger in all three lifts...
> 
> I can comfortably bench 160kg 5x5 at 105kg and dead 260 for sets of doubles..
> 
> sitting 115kg now and lifts are significantly up from that.


 Relativity mate.

If you'd have asked me 2 years ago what strong was, I'd have looked at anyone benching beyond 100kg as impressive.

Now it's more like 200.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> *Does he still post here*? Was always an irritation, opinions over facts.


 yes, v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v Hi Tommy hows it going 



Kirby said:


> Some people train for strength, not to look good... His bench is his strongest point, why would he care about the way he looked when he's settled down with a long term girlfriend and lives a stress free life, common sense really, who's he trying to impress?
> 
> Also considering people are acting like he blasts 24/7??? He's crazy when it comes to his health and sits at TRT dose 90% of the time but still remains stronger than a majority of people on this forum? Pretty sure he's done 2-3 blasts, not extremely long ones either, in the 3 years that he has been using.
> 
> ...


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Tommy mentioned he is cruising on 250mg of test per week on the opening video of this thread, plus all them tablets, for his size and what I viewed lifting wise on that video I would say something is not adding up, strength should be far higher, plus that silly energy drink,

Edit>> I emailed a person who knows a thing or two about steroids and I was informed that 250mg for cruise is too high. Should cruise dose not be nearer the trt dose if not very slightly higher?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow what happened to him?

Im not up on roids tbh but surly you wouldn't waste your money on them if your in such sh1te shape to start with. They assist not work miracles!

I liked him but wtf? That belly sticking up when he's benching. Not a good look brah


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

He was a complete douche bag who had nothing to say unless it was bull sh1t. He couldn't handle banter and didn't have the knowledge or experience to talk his way out of arguments and especially give advice. Too many youngsters using a little bit of gear and think their experts- wrong answer especially those nob heads who have done one cycle and just stay on. Times have certainly changed, and abuse is close to the mark

I'm glad he's gone. He's not on my Christmas card list.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I bet @banzi miss him

Is like the retarded kid you feel sorry for


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

LMFAO I was bigger and looked better before I started to lift OMG! PLEB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I bet @banzi miss him
> 
> Is like the retarded kid you feel sorry for


 You mean vegemuscles...?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Tommy mentioned he is cruising on 250mg of test per week on the opening video of this thread, plus all them tablets, for his size and what I viewed lifting wise on that video I would say something is not adding up, strength should be far higher, plus that silly energy drink,
> 
> Edit>> I emailed a person who knows a thing or two about steroids and I was informed that 250mg for cruise is too high. Should cruise dose not be nearer the trt dose if not very slightly higher?


 Depending on how much mass your holding onto. I know big guys who need 300mg to cruise to maintain their gains.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I also know guys who cycle on low doses, pct and come off and repeat, and are in superb contest shape.

This cycle and cruise thing seems to be new. People can't come off or just don't want to and justify it by saying their "blasting and cruising" which a load of horse 5hit.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> Depending on how much mass your holding onto. I know big guys who need 300mg to cruise to maintain their gains.


 That's true but its pushing the boundaries of whats a cruise, my understanding was that a cruise is for health reasons, say a 10 to 15 week blast is hard going on the organs and then the cruise is used to maintain and allow the organs some rest, namely the kidneys and liver, 300mg cruise is high but I agree with your point that to maintain mass its required.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> I also know guys who cycle on low doses, pct and com e pod and repeat are in superb shape.
> 
> This cycle and cruise thing seems to be new. People can't come off or just don't want to and justify it by saying their "blasting and cruising" which a load of horse 5hit.


 The idea is to avoid all the negatives of the PCT, mood, depression, loosing mass, and general feeling absolute s**t as the blood hormone ratios fluctuate all over the place, so folks are using the cruise to avoid this, but again I wonder if 250mg or above is really a cruise, I am cruising on 150ml PW TestE plus 10 mg Dbol per day. To me that's low but I suppose I am not massive like some are.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

karbonk said:


> The idea is to avoid all the negatives of the PCT, mood, depression, loosing mass, and general feeling absolute s**t as the blood hormone ratios fluctuate all over the place, so folks are using the cruise to avoid this, but again I wonder if 250mg or above is really a cruise, I am cruising on 150ml PW TestE plus 10 mg Dbol per day. To me that's low but I suppose I am not massive like some are.


 Using Dbol isn't cruising. You just need test to give your body a rest and maintain.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Isn't TRT to come as low as possible to allow the body and mind to have a rest and recover a bit without getting emotional.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Omen669 said:


> Using Dbol isn't cruising. You just need to test to give your body a rest


 True, but I was curios to try it and found 10mg to be producing results, nice and low dose. pretty much as low as you can get, I doubt 5mg would give much at all. 10mg cant be too harsh on the liver?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Isn't TRT to come as low as possible to allow the body and mind to have a rest and recover a bit without getting emotional.


 TRT is making the decision to stay on test pretty much for life, anything from 125 to 150mg test per week, Cruise dose can be anything to each individual but I thought cruise doses were meant to be near TRT doses, looks like I may be wrong on that point. TRT is more beneficial to the older person, say 40's onwards, yes it avoids all the PCT too but is more a decision to stop on Test for the foreseeable long-term future.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Why have we got 5 pages of slagging off someone who hasn't been on this forum for many months & isn't in a position to defend himself ?


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

superpube said:


> You mean vegemuscles...?


 Vegnomuscles

Suits him better


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Why have we got 5 pages of slagging off someone who hasn't been on this forum for many months & isn't in a position to defend himself ?


 He is still on this forum, under a different name, also youtube posts of his that end up on here are boosting his view count, lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

karbonk said:


> He is still on this forum, under a different name


 Do we know that for sure ?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Do we know that for sure ?


 not 100% but I am sure ive encountered him, let me dig up the thread,


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Do we know that for sure ?


 @naturalguy ??


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

karbonk said:


> True, but I was curios to try it and found 10mg to be producing results, nice and low dose. pretty much as low as you can get, I doubt 5mg would give much at all. 10mg cant be too harsh on the liver?


 10mg is nothing but it's not a cruise. Your doing a mini cycle. All you need is test. Test is a cruise, anything else is s cycle.


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

karbonk said:


> @naturalguy ??


 Hes been longer than tommy is gone

I thou it was dragon at the beginning lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> True, but I was curios to try it and found 10mg to be producing results, nice and low dose. pretty much as low as you can get, I doubt 5mg would give much at all. 10mg cant be too harsh on the liver?


 It produces results as either you're on doses way higher than you require and haven't capitalised on them during your actual cycle or because you've added it as a cycle.

Must also admit to giving my head a wobble at your responses.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Why have we got 5 pages of slagging off someone who hasn't been on this forum for many months & isn't in a position to defend himself ?


 Whilst I agree, putting yourself up in the social media brings with it discussion and comments.

There are many people discussed on here who aren't members and therefore can't defend themselves. I don't think anyone is ripping him anymore than they would if he was here to defend himself to be fair.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Must also admit to giving my head a wobble at your responses.


 Explain?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> Explain?


 Did I not explain in my response?


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Why have we got 5 pages of slagging off someone who hasn't been on this forum for many months & isn't in a position to defend himself ?


 Because UK Muscle is full of childish idiots.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did I not explain in my response?


 I was trying to establish whether 10mg of dbol whilst on TRT dose of test classed as a cruise, seeing as such a low dose of DBOL,


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> I was trying to establish whether 10mg of dbol whilst on TRT dose of test classed as a cruise, seeing as such a low dose of DBOL,


 It could be classed as a cruise as a cruise is quite different to TRT but if you're gaining while cruising then something isn't right surely.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> if you're gaining while cruising then something isn't right surely.


 Disagree, always gained on cruise dose, know lots of others who gain also, it depends on cruise doses, I think you meant if your gaining on TRT??


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Why have we got 5 pages of slagging off someone who hasn't been on this forum for many months & isn't in a position to defend himself ?


 At least 4 pages are people slagging each other off for their opinion on dosages.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> Disagree, always gained on cruise dose, know lots of others who gain also, it depends on cruise doses, I think you meant if your gaining on TRT??


 No because if you blast(f'kin high dose) in which you're lifting max weights as in going balls out. By week 6-12 depending how much you can handle, you drop to cruise dose which if you've genuinely been balls out then you won't be lifting more.

Perhaps you're mixing things up as initially you'll have the half lives of the AAS still in the body but at actual cruise level you'll just be stabilising things and having a sense of normality. Once both physically and mentally ready again they will then blast again.

It defies logic to gain on lesser amounts of AAS if all things considered are on point

Check out @Huntingground journal for a blast and cruise. I'm sure he'll tell you the same as what I'm saying.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Check out @Huntingground journal for a blast and cruise. I'm sure he'll tell you the same as what I'm saying.


 I will check it out and what you say makes total sense, but for example whilst ive been on cruise dose I have still gained strength, steadily and continually, admittedly I have had some bad blast experiences but I was putting my all into it, shall have a read of that journal.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

54 pages lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> 54 pages lol


 I've not read his recent journals but I read his older ones when he did them. I'm quite sure he is still doing proper blasts.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No because if you blast(f'kin high dose) in which you're lifting max weights as in going balls out. By week 6-12 depending how much you can handle, you drop to cruise dose which if you've genuinely been balls out then you won't be lifting more.
> 
> Perhaps you're mixing things up as initially you'll have the half lives of the AAS still in the body but at actual cruise level you'll just be stabilising things and having a sense of normality. Once both physically and mentally ready again they will then blast again.
> 
> ...


 Correct mate, impossible for me to maintain my lifts on cruise dose when I have been blasting heavy amounts of gear. For instance, I squatted 300KG quite easy on last blast, I reckon I may stretch to a 260-270 at the moment. I see a cruise as rest, recovery, recuperation in readiness for next blast, no more, no less.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Correct mate, impossible for me to maintain my lifts on cruise dose when I have been blasting heavy amounts of gear. For instance, I squatted *300KG quite easy* on last blast, I reckon I may stretch to a 260-270 at the moment. I see a cruise as rest, recovery, recuperation in readiness for next blast, no more, no less.


 Jesus mate. The words 300kg, and quite easy, in one sentence.

:whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Correct mate, impossible for me to maintain my lifts on cruise dose when I have been blasting heavy amounts of gear. For instance, I squatted 300KG quite easy on last blast, I reckon I may stretch to a 260-270 at the moment. I see a cruise as rest, recovery, recuperation in readiness for next blast, no more, no less.


 Thanks. I chose you because let's face it, you do a serious blast and some great lifts. :thumb

@karbonk


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Thanks. I chose you because let's face it, you do a serious blast and some great lifts. :thumb
> 
> @karbonk


 Cheers, bed time reading sorted


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I reckon I may stretch to a 260-270 at the moment. I see a cruise as rest, recovery, recuperation in readiness for next blast, no more, no less.


 If you continued on that cruise dose though, say for 20 weeks, are you saying that your squat would not increase in strength at all, stacks of nutrition sleep and protein etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

karbonk said:


> Cheers, bed time reading sorted


 My rough plan for next blast which I have formulated is as below (I get back from holiday on 21st June so will start heavy gear then).

*AAS*

10ml TMT 500 per week (3g Test E, 1g Tren E and 1g Mast E pw).
50mg Pharma Proviron pd.
1 tab Pharma (Accord) Arimidex a day.
1000iu Pregnyl HCG pw.
*Pre-WO*
1ml Wild Cat PW125.
50mg Dbol/Oxy/Mestanalone/Halotestin.
*Post-WO*
50mg Winny/Var.

*PLAN*

Sunday morning 10am at 1RM will be the big lift each week. Tuesday and Thursday will be upper body rehab (no pre-WO etc).

Jul 03 - 275DL
Jul 10 - 275SQ
Jul 17 - 290DL
Jul 24 - 290SQ
Jul 31 - 305DL
Aug 07 - 305SQ
Aug 14 - 320DL
Aug 21 - 320SQ

Every lift will be video-ed as usual. I am feeling much more confident in my DL since I started rehabbing the right areas. SQ is a bit shite at moment but I reckon I could have got 320 last time so no worries about this time too.

Diet will be same as in my thread OP for 2016.

Then cruise for a good while, I don't take any gear for a while as I have lots of long esters floating about, I go by feel I suppose.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Because UK Muscle is full of childish idiots.


 No it's not you poo face


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

karbonk said:


> If you continued on that cruise dose though, say for 20 weeks, are you saying that your squat would not increase in strength at all, stacks of nutrition sleep and protein etc.


 No, you could never equate a cruise dose to 5g


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> If you continued on that cruise dose though, say for 20 weeks, are you saying that your squat would not increase in strength at all, stacks of nutrition sleep and protein etc.


 Thats a bit like removing the turbo and then expecting better performance by using some higher octane fuel.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

karbonk said:


> If you continued on that cruise dose though, say for 20 weeks, are you saying that your squat would not increase in strength at all, stacks of nutrition sleep and protein etc.


 Seriously, I have never done it so I cannot discount 100% (I like to speak from experience) but I doubt it, I peak so much during the blast, I can never see me reaching that peak with cruise dose.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Thats a bit like removing the turbo and then expecting better performance by using some higher octane fuel.


 Makes sense really.....why blast $hitloads of gear.....if you can obtain the same result on less....answer? Because you can't


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ausmaz said:


> Makes sense really.....why blast $hitloads of gear.....if you can obtain the same result on less....answer? Because you can't


 your missing the point, nobody is saying SAME RESULTS, don't be so stupid, what I am saying is gains can still be made albeit less, on cruise dosages.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> My rough plan for next blast which I have formulated is as below (I get back from holiday on 21st June so will start heavy gear then).
> 
> *AAS*
> 
> ...


 What's the point of the hcg mate? I guess you're not coming off..

Just for ball ache purposes?


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> No it's not you poo face


 Just cvnts then!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 1ml can be 400mg if it's test 400 so would he not be correct in stating the medication amount?


 Sounded like to me he said one mg, not one ml.

Doesn't matter anyway, i'm just nitpicking.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

500mgs a week for a year is way more productive than the equivalent dose spilt into two 10 week blasts.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Archaic said:


> Sounded like to me he said one mg, not one ml.
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway, i'm just nitpicking.


 He said 1mg but meant to say ml so corrected it on the screen cos of the mistake.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Just sexy cvnts then!


 Yep


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

superpube said:


> What's the point of the hcg mate? I guess you're not coming off..
> 
> Just for ball ache purposes?


 Cosmetic purposes, I like having big bollox


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Cosmetic purposes, I like having big bollox


 Lol big spuds


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> your missing the point, nobody is saying SAME RESULTS, don't be so stupid, what I am saying is gains can still be made albeit less, on cruise dosages.


 I'm missing the point, in fact it wouldn't surprise me if everyone is missing your point so explain what you mean.

Gains are gains, anything less than your last gains isn't gains unless you're going backwards.

Or do you mean you hold onto a bit of gains since you're stronger now than you were before you started?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm missing the point, in fact it wouldn't surprise me if everyone is missing your point so explain what you mean.
> 
> Gains are gains, anything less than your last gains isn't gains unless you're going backwards.
> 
> Or do you mean you hold onto a bit of gains since you're stronger now than you were before you started?


 Quite simply, on blast you make massive gains, then you loose that as your dose comes down onto cruise dose, but things don't stagnate there, obviously, you go BACKWARDS as you describe it following lower dose but my argument is that once your established into the cruise routine you begin to make gains from THAT point, NEVER have I gone backwards on cruise dose and always increased my strength, still increasing and not just sitting stagnant. Follow?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> Quite simply, on blast you make massive gains, then you loose that as your dose comes down onto cruise dose, but things don't stagnate there, obviously, you go BACKWARDS as you describe it following lower dose but my argument is that once your established into the cruise routine you begin to make gains from THAT point, NEVER have I gone backwards on cruise dose and always increased my strength, still increasing and not just sitting stagnant. Follow?


 I can't see how or why your lifts or gains will drop and then increase. That defies logic as if you can lift or gain more on the same dose, why bother ever increasing said dose.

If diet improves then why wouldn't that already be as good as you can make it whilst on the blast.

Bottom line is, if you're improving at the point on a cruise, something hasn't been done right. Only you know what this is though.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I can't see how or why your lifts or gains will drop and then increase. That defies logic as if you can lift or gain more on the same dose, why bother ever increasing said dose.
> 
> If diet improves then why wouldn't that already be as good as you can make it whilst on the blast.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you're improving at the point on a cruise, something hasn't been done right. Only you know what this is though.


 Your not reading my replies properly, earlier I mentioned gains at much slower rate, gains can be made Natty, on cruise dose and obviously on blast dose, end of story. It's all proportional but you seem to think gains can't be made on cruise dose.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> Your not reading my replies properly, earlier I mentioned gains at much slower rate, gains can be made Natty, on cruise dose and obviously on blast dose, end of story. It's all proportional but you seem to think gains can't be made on cruise dose.


 I think you're all mixed up and should do further reading. I don't mean that in a negative way.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

karbonk said:


> True, but I was curios to try it and found 10mg to be producing results, nice and low dose. pretty much as low as you can get, I doubt 5mg would give much at all. 10mg cant be too harsh on the liver?


 10mg of Dbol is like a fish with nice boobies. Pointless. A few of us have now tried to explain what a cruise is, if you choose to carry on,it's your body and money your wasting. Plus if all you are doing is just cruising and cycling, the less on a cruise the better, ie just testosterone.

A blast and cruise is a whole different ball game.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

banzi said:


> 500mgs a week for a year is way more productive than the equivalent dose spilt into two 10 week blasts.


 Do you reckon so? I've always heard it thrown about that you get to homeostasis with the myostatin build up and therefore it's either reduce dose until it levels out or raise the dose every so often to counteract, hence why people cycle and bridge rather than stay on a decent dose (ie 500mg) year round?

Obviously for someone like HG it's the strength increase from the massively increased androgen levels that's warranting his dose uses and I feel this does warrant time off at cruise levels to recover as he is doing, but for building and maintaining a physique what's worked best for you in your experience?


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I can't see how or why your lifts or gains will drop and then increase. That defies logic as if you can lift or gain more on the same dose, why bother ever increasing said dose.
> 
> If diet improves then why wouldn't that already be as good as you can make it whilst on the blast.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you're improving at the point on a cruise, something hasn't been done right. Only you know what this is though.


 So you think once you take peds you will never make gains without them? Of corse you can not at the same rate but you can still improve eg someone takes 500mg test a week for 10 weeks goes from a 100kg bench to a 140kg bench then cruises at 200mg every 10 ten days for 10 weeks and goes from 140 to 150 they have made gains but not as good as the blast


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Pyro said:


> So you think once you take peds you will never make gains without them? Of corse you can not at the same rate but you can still improve eg someone takes 500mg test a week for 10 weeks goes from a 100kg bench to a 140kg bench then cruises at 200mg every 10 ten days for 10 weeks and goes from 140 to 150 they have made gains but not as good as the blast


 In 99% of cases, people will lose strength going from 500 to 200mg, lol.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

karbonk said:


> your missing the point, nobody is saying SAME RESULTS, don't be so stupid, what I am saying is gains can still be made albeit less, on cruise dosages.


 Would depend on if he had truly reached his absolute genetic limit of strength mate, if he has then without an increase in PED'S no amount of food or new training methods would work. As soon as he stops the high doses of his blast , ie he cruises, then his strength would drop back down to his natural genetic limit until he blasted again.

The amount of weight that he is shifting, especially on the squat, is a respectable fvck ton of weight and he may well be very near or at his natural limit and therefore not be able to progress without the PED's.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Genetic limit = Pah load of bollox

He looks like he doesn't even lift FFS

SickC approved.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Why have we got 5 pages of slagging off someone who hasn't been on this forum for many months & isn't in a position to defend himself ?


 He is on here. Hes called "Kirby"on page 4

I've not slagged him off. I actually feel very sorry for him because of all the issues he has.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

naturalguy said:


> In 99% of cases, people will lose strength going from 500 to 200mg, lol.


 Let's use this example, nobody is saying you won't loose strength, that is certain, obvious, but once your on 200 mg for 10 or 15 weeks your going to gain some strength from your new starting point. From the 200 mg starting point, all your lifts will reduce from using 500 mg, to 200 mg, but once at that reduced level you start to build strength again from using 200 mg, it's totally simple. Stop trying to twist things, in 20 weeks of 200 mg and no improvement then your doing something wrong. simple as that.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Pyro said:


> So you think once you take peds you will never make gains without them? Of corse you can not at the same rate but you can still improve eg someone takes 500mg test a week for 10 weeks goes from a 100kg bench to a 140kg bench then cruises at 200mg every 10 ten days for 10 weeks and goes from 140 to 150 they have made gains but not as good as the blast


 This transition from blast to cruise would take the bench way back down from 140 mate, but in 10 weeks you should make some strength increase on the cruise dose. 10kg would be possible in 10 to 15 weeks cruise for sure.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Pyro said:


> So you think once you take peds you will never make gains without them? Of corse you can not at the same rate but you can still improve eg someone takes 500mg test a week for 10 weeks goes from a 100kg bench to a 140kg bench then cruises at 200mg every 10 ten days for 10 weeks and goes from 140 to 150 they have made gains but not as good as the blast


 You're talking beginners stuff. No beginner does a blast and cruise unless they're a fcuktard.

You're talking about a cycle not a blast and down to a cruise.

Also as I have said many times in this thread, if you gain with a lot less AAS or natty having done a cycle then you've done something wrong, it really is that simple.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

This guy was such a pr**k to me glad hes just a fat loser


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You're talking beginners stuff. No beginner does a blast and cruise unless they're a fcuktard.
> 
> You're talking about a cycle not a blast and down to a cruise.
> 
> *Also as I have said many times in this thread, if you gain with a lot less AAS or natty having done a cycle then you've done something wrong, it really is that simple. *


 I understand what your saying and this would be true if the user had reached their natural limit but how many actually get that far before jumping on peds and no one can say the right time to start it's just a personal choice down to the user


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Pyro said:


> I understand what your saying and this would be true if the user had reached their natural limit but how many actually get that far before jumping on peds and no one can say the right time to start it's just a personal choice down to the user


 I think you're getting things a bit mixed up with cycle, cruise, blast and TRT.

On this point, you're talking about an AAS user doing a cycle earlier than is ideal which lets be honest, very few have a clue what their body responds to best unless they've spent years trying different diets and training protocols let alone adding AAS into the mix.

Remaining on a low dose cycle will soon plateau just as training natty and doing a blast(proper blast) there is no way that your strength will dip below the plateau line of the cruise dose unless as I said before, it's not a proper blast and cruise or you didn't get maximum benefits from the blast due to training half assed or injury.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I think you're getting things a bit mixed up with cycle, cruise, blast and TRT.
> 
> On this point, you're talking about an AAS user doing a cycle earlier than is ideal which lets be honest, very few have a clue what their body responds to best unless they've spent years trying different diets and training protocols let alone adding AAS into the mix.
> 
> Remaining on a low dose cycle will soon plateau just as training natty and doing a blast(proper blast) there is no way that your strength will dip below the plateau line of the cruise dose unless as I said before, it's not a proper blast and cruise or you didn't get maximum benefits from the blast due to training half assed or injury.


 I think the definition of cycle, blast and cruise is different to people I would class a cycle as 10 weeks on then 10 off with nothing and a blast and cruise as a high dose followed by a low dose and trt is keeping test levels at normal natty level. Do you mean it's not a blast unless it's a high dose?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

My 2c,

Coming off a blast and onto a cruise, recovery times were poorer, decrease in strength and thus motivation. All affected negatively.

Strength took a hit, and rose slowly but I doubt I'd reach the numbers I was pulling on a blast while cruising, with the exception being cruising for years to reach a point I was already at years ago with higher dosages of aas.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Test-e said:


> My 2c,
> 
> Coming off a blast and onto a cruise, recovery times were poorer, decrease in strength and thus motivation. All affected negatively.
> 
> Strength took a hit, and rose slowly but I doubt I'd reach the numbers I was pulling on a blast while cruising, with the exception being cruising for years to reach a point I was already at years ago with higher dosages of aas.


 Bingo, "Strength took a hit, and then rose slowly", been trying to say this for 2 pages, and agreed, you will never reach blast levels, but you WILL improve in 20 weeks of cruise dose .


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You can do a blast and then cruise until you are back at your first blast level.Then you blast again and do the same again. That is possible to do but takes years.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

gearchange said:


> You can do a blast and then cruise until you are back at your first blast level.Then you blast again and do the same again. That is possible to do but takes years.


 Gains can be made on cruise dose- FACT. (given time say 15 weeks) 200mg test you WILL make improvement/gains. If you don't your a retard.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

karbonk said:


> Gains can be made on cruise dose- FACT. (given time say 15 weeks) 200mg test you WILL make improvement/gains. If you don't your a retard.


 Absolutely gains can be made on a cruise dose,and with hard work quite significant ones.

You have to remember what a cruise dose is opposed to TRT though.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

gearchange said:


> Absolutely gains can be made on a cruise dose,and with hard work quite significant ones.


 Thankyou, not only that I AM MAKING DECENT GAINS ON CRUISE DOSE.....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> Bingo, "Strength took a hit, and then rose slowly", been trying to say this for 2 pages, and agreed, you will never reach blast levels, but you WILL improve in 20 weeks of cruise dose .


 Once again, what you're saying isn't correct. The reason that his strength took a hit was because everything else wasn't at its optimal, in this case his mental strength.

Everyone will have stronger and weaker periods, this can be from many things including mental or physical fatigue when doing any strength training. Very few can train maxed out for months on end without some form of break or deload. A bit like athletes don't go balls out week in week out.

The same applies to the amount of muscle mass one can hold onto using X-amount AAS providing everything else is on point, there is a point you simply will not gain hence the reason why people will then need to increase their AAS use (along with their diet,training,etc).


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Once again, what you're saying isn't correct. The reason that his strength took a hit was because everything else wasn't at its optimal, in this case his mental strength.
> 
> Everyone will have stronger and weaker periods, this can be from many things including mental or physical fatigue when doing any strength training. Very few can train maxed out for months on end without some form of break or deload. A bit like athletes don't go balls out week in week out.
> 
> The same applies to the amount of muscle mass one can hold onto using X-amount AAS providing everything else is on point, there is a point you simply will not gain hence the reason why people will then need to increase their AAS use (along with their diet,training,etc).


 wrong


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

SickCurrent said:


> Genetic limit = Pah load of bollox
> 
> He looks like he doesn't even lift FFS
> 
> SickC approved.


 Thanks again for approving your own post, really helps clarify that it's from you, it does get confusing with all these SickC imposters :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Next Tommy video will be

How to get a beach body in your dreams 

Plays console games for a living

Sad **** :thumb


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Next Tommy video will be
> 
> How to get a beach body in your dreams
> 
> ...


 Think you're the sad cvnt stalking him and posting about him, international man of bullshit.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Think you're the sad cvnt stalking him and posting about him, international man of bullshit.


 Do we know each other ? :thumb


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Do we know each other ? :thumb


 Hi son.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Do we know that for sure ?


 in another thread he posed as @TommyOranges


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

andysutils said:


> He is on here. Hes called "Kirby"on page 4
> 
> I've not slagged him off. I actually feel very sorry for him because of all the issues he has.


 You must be completely dense to come to this conclusion, but keep batting.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Kirby said:


> You must be completely dense to come to this conclusion, but keep batting.


 Interesting


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Kirby said:


> You must be completely dense to come to this conclusion, but keep batting.


 Thanks Tommy. Will do :thumbup1:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Im gonna say the only reason tommy has made that video, is because the amount views videos to do with gear get on youtube he will no doubt get atleast a handful of people ask him for it ( presuming he may be a source ) Think its pretty common tbh... I know there a member on here that used to do it and i reckon he made a nice little wedge from doing it... Before he went prison for a few months :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mcrewe123 said:


> Im gonna say the only reason tommy has made that video, is because the amount views videos to do with gear get on youtube he will no doubt get atleast a handful of people ask him for it ( presuming he may be a source ) Think its pretty common tbh... I know there a member on here that used to do it and i reckon he made a nice little wedge from doing it... Before he went prison for a few months :whistling: :lol:


 Dianabol Man


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Dianabol Man


 Hahaha :whistling:


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

mcrewe123 said:


> Im gonna say the only reason tommy has made that video, is because the amount views videos to do with gear get on youtube he will no doubt get atleast a handful of people ask him for it ( presuming he may be a source ) Think its pretty common tbh... I know there a member on here that used to do it and i reckon he made a nice little wedge from doing it... Before he went prison for a few months :whistling: :lol:


 All the views have come from it being posted on this thread lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Dianabol Man


 Aka vegan gains lol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

i see he is still little and fat lol


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Can someone tell me what to put in the search on youtube to get on his videos?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oli1988 said:


> Can someone tell me what to put in the search on youtube to get on his videos?


 Just search the title of the video in YouTube then click his other vids?

I'm not sure what you're hoping to see on his videos though.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just search the title of the video in YouTube then click his other vids?
> 
> I'm not sure what you're hoping to see on his videos though.


 Yeah i literally just realised that lol, thanks.

Im just intrigued as used to see him post here a lot and wondering why everyones slating him so much


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Oli1988 said:


> Yeah i literally just realised that lol, thanks.
> 
> Im just intrigued as used to see him post here a lot and wondering why everyones slating him so much


 When you build yourself up so high - you risk falling a long way.

Tommy (and I didn't mind him sometimes) set himself up as an authority on diet, training and AAS. He even wanted/expected his own section on these forums and was going to write a "guide" for us mere mortals to learn from. And the problem with that is... For all his knowledge and superior methods, he looks like a darts player.

He put himself up for the ridicule when he posted a ridiculous video.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

sammym said:


> When you build yourself up so high - you risk falling a long way.
> 
> Tommy (and I didn't mind him sometimes) set himself up as an authority on diet, training and AAS. He even wanted/expected his own section on these forums and was going to write a "guide" for us mere mortals to learn from. And the problem with that is... For all his knowledge and superior methods, he looks like a darts player.
> 
> He put himself up for the ridicule when he posted a ridiculous video.


 Yeah just seen a couple of the videos i thought he was nice enough on here but you do open yourself up to criticism when you make some pretty outrageous claims.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Oli1988 said:


> Yeah just seen a couple of the videos i thought he was nice enough on here but you do open yourself up to criticism when you make some pretty outrageous claims.


 Post the links. Give us a laugh.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

sammym said:


> Post the links. Give us a laugh.


 Lol i wont post as he gets enough abuse on here already but anyone can watch his vids by searching ritchiedrama on youtube


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

sammym said:


> Post the links. Give us a laugh.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks @naturalguy but there is no way I'm going to watch 20 mins of someone doing the same exercise.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Behold the result of YEARS of flexible dieting and p1ss poor knowledge...

more than a few members on here with similar stories...great at talking bodybuilding but look like sh1t.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

sammym said:


> Thanks @naturalguy but there is no way I'm going to watch 20 mins of someone doing the same exercise.


 Ok well I posted 3 videos, and you asked for links to his videos for a laugh.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

@naturalguy Is Tommy.


----------

